# Extension cables?



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there a such thing as an extension cable for the wires coming from the front I/O panel (ie Power/Reset, USB)? I just got an acrylic case but the wires supplied were too short, so I had to install the front panel upside-down. This is causing some spacing issues with the 9 5.25" bays, and I'd like to flip the front panel the right way to fix it.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Radio shack for some *****, wire strippers and quick disconnects :smile:


----------



## appler (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not exactly an electrical engineer.. do you think I could easily figure this out without any prior experience?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Yea, it's farily easy. However I did find premade extension cables that will undoubtedly look much better and you can still use the case later with the original cables if you like. I like this way better than splicing.

http://www.frontx.com/pro/c213.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've actually been thinking of making external CMOS reset buttons in this fashion. My MSI has on onboard which is AWESOME and I've like to spread that joy to others who like to mess with the internals to the point where multiple CMOS rests are necessity.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Look here scroll down to the bottom of the page there are numerous extenders for what you've been looking for...http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g2/...s-Wire_Management-Extension_Cables-Page1.html


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

appler said:


> Is there a such thing as an extension cable for the wires coming from the front I/O panel (ie Power/Reset, USB)? I just got an acrylic case but the wires supplied were too short, so I had to install the front panel upside-down. This is causing some spacing issues with the 9 5.25" bays, and I'd like to flip the front panel the right way to fix it.


Took me a while to locate this info myself. The cable key word your looking for is "motherboard headers".

http://www.directron.com/installusb.html

has some good info.


----------

